# Good or bad for cure??



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 8, 2007)

I dried some buds and put them in a jar to cure..

I open the jar to burp it and air out for a couple of minutes.
take a little nug and smoke it.

And I repeat the above, like 4-5 times a day.

So basically, im burping my cure jar like 4/5 times a day.
And i dont know if thats good or bad for the cure.  

So PROS, is it good or bad??


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't think so. someone with more experience might be able to tell you, but I've done the same thing before and it hasn't ever done anything wrong to the buds.
 a lot of growers I know just open it twice a day for 30 minutes each, but I've done it your way, and cured them just as fast, and just as accurate.
 either way, good luck to you and your high.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 8, 2007)

Twice a day for 15 mins and your fine, we all do it different, we all get different results, then again were all doing it in different circumstances and what works for Joe will work different for Henry.

Hippy


----------



## screwdriver (Sep 10, 2007)

The main purpose of burping is to release the water vapor in the jar, but you still want to retain some moisture in the bud during the cure. Opening a jar that often may tend to over dry in the long run, but stealing a nugget and covering the jar in a short time wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 10, 2007)

i'd sya ur multiple small burbs are probly as effective as less bigger burps. like Hippy said, not everything works the same. but all in all, if you end up drying them out too much. just go down to ur local tobacco shop and see if u can find a humidor disk it'll be this little round plastic or metal disk u soak in a cup of water. then toss it in the jar with ur nugs. that will bring the moisture back into ur nugs.  kind of restarting the curing process so to speak. but if done properly will be similar to keep ur buds in a humidor. they will always be crispy enough to smoke, but not crispy enough to turn to dust when ur breaking it up.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2007)

I like to let my fingers tell me what to do, sometimes the buds seem to moisten up in the jar so if its a little more than I like I might open the jars longer or if they feel almost wet again ill take them back out.

I dont think there is a single method that is best to cover for all the variables.


----------



## Dewayne (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, most just do it their own way. I wax paper and lay it out on a table i take the jar and carefully lay the bud out on the wax paper for 5 mins and i do that 2-3 sometimes 4 if needed. Somtimes you can definately feel the bud get moist in the jar so it's all circumstance dependant. Do it how you feel comfortable and just take out a bud and feel it see if it's more moist or getting too dry. You should be fine bro, take care and good luck!! lemme here a smoke report! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

